# Ipad dispo au Luxembourg



## pitchul (28 Avril 2010)

Je ne sais si c'est deja connu du forum, mais l'IPAD est déjà en vente officiel dans un supermarché dans mon petit pays, le Luxembourg au prix de 799 .

Le magasin n'est pas cité, mais il s'agit du Cactus Belle-Etoile (belle-etoile.lu)

http://www.lessentiel.lu/news/luxembourg/story/10564461

Comment ca ce fait-il ? Import ?

Manu


----------



## Sly54 (28 Avril 2010)

Oué, sûrement import !
Par contre je suis scotché qu'un magasin, grand !, puisse faire ça, car en cas de problème par le consommateur, la garantie Apple ne va pas fonctionner :mouais:


----------



## pitchul (28 Avril 2010)

Un deuxieme article : Les clients se sont fait avoir

http://www.lessentiel.lu/news/luxembourg/story/23703790

Manu


----------



## BigMac50 (28 Avril 2010)

Moi j'hallucine sur le prix préféres attendre la sortie en France


----------



## pitchul (28 Avril 2010)

Le pire, c'est que dans le cactus, il y a une boutique Apple 

http://www.computerhome.lu/

Manu


----------



## xsteban (28 Avril 2010)

je me demande comment ils ont ramené tout ca dans l'avion ?
l'offre et la demande fait encore monter tous les prix. Ça devrait pas être légal ces prix là !


----------



## Gr2goire (29 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous !

Moi j'habite en Martinique et j'ai quand même vu plus fort !

Un APR ainsi qu'un magasin de téléphonie ont fait rentrer des iPad 16Go wifi et les vendent... 999&#8364; !!!

Chacun en a commandé une vingtaine (apparemment une commande groupée) et selon eux, ils auraient été surtaxés de 40% par la douane...

Dans ma tête je fais le calcul... $499 donne à peu près 380&#8364; donc je trouve quand même fort de voir des iPad partir à ce prix là. Et pour ceux qui se le demande en lisant ceci, OUI ILS LES ONT TOUS VENDUS !!!

Ils en ont même déjà commandé d'autres...

Perso, je pars à Miami en Juillet, si le prix lors de la sortie française ne me plait pas, je le prendrais là bas...


----------



## ikeke (1 Mai 2010)

Gr2goire a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Dans ma tête je fais le calcul... $499 donne à peu près 380&#8364; donc je trouve quand même fort de voir des iPad partir à ce prix là. Et pour ceux qui se le demande en lisant ceci, OUI ILS LES ONT TOUS VENDUS !!!



Certes ils se font une bonne marge, excellente même, mais ils ne touchent pas l'iPad à 380&#8364;:

Dans la pire des situations:
iPad + TVA = 380*1.196 = 454,48&#8364;
Prix iPad + taxation de 40% de douane si c'est vrai = 454,48*1.40 = 636,27&#8364;

Dans la situation la plus probable (TVA présente dans la taxation douanière de 40%):
iPad + Taxe Douane= 380*1.40 = 532&#8364;

A ce prix, il faut surement ajouter quelques euros pour le transport puisqu'ils ne peuvent être livré gratuitement comme c'est le cas sur l'AppleStore. Allez on va dire 10&#8364;. Au finale, l'iPad leur reviendrait à presque 650&#8364; ou 540&#8364; si leurs infos sont exactes.

On est donc loin des 380&#8364; de départ.
Effectivement, il margent quand même à mort sur le produit mais pas autant qu'on pourrait le croire. Et puis c'est l'offre et la demande qui est aussi responsable de cet état de fait. La preuve, ils les ont tous vendus. Tant que des gens sont près à acheter à ce prix, ils auraient raison de se priver de faire des marges monstrueuses, Business is Business


----------

